# Square shaped stool



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

I know it sounds really weird, but believe me, my poop is quind of square. What I mean is that it doesn't come out round as it should, but something like a prism, something square like, with angles... Why is my poop so strange??????? T.


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

I get that occasoinally! I call it my triangle shaped poo. It looks really really odd. I would have to assume its from the colon constricting/spasming but not sure. I cant imagine asking my doc about it LOL. Hey doc... my poo is square. I'm sure I'd get laughed right out of his office


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanx, osaria. Is nice to know I'm not the only one. I wonder how is the next stool shape gonna be like...


----------

